# Holding walls in place for fastening...



## SkinsKaos (Jan 28, 2013)

OK, I'm making some bird houses for friends and family to hang this spring. I really like making them but I do wish I had a second pair of hands.

Is there a simple jig or trick for holding the walls in place while I fasten them together. I'm not doing anything fancy, just making a box with a roof and a floor. I don't have a nailer so everything is done the old fashioned way (for now).

I hope this all makes sense, and I'd be willing to bet a dollar to a donut that the answer is so simple I'm going to feel silly.

As usual, Thanks!


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Make yourself some "carpenter square" type blocks out of probably 3/4" wood and then use clamps to fasten one wall to one leg and another wall to the other leg. 

Remember you from a band saw problem post but never saw your feedback on resolution. What did you do to solve it?


----------



## SkinsKaos (Jan 28, 2013)

Forgot about the BS thread, thanks for the reminder.

I updated the thread.


----------



## builderboy1 (Feb 18, 2013)

How about "medium width" masking tape? Just tape the sides together into the box form and you're done. I assume that you are using simple butt joints and not miters, so that should work. Experiment with the roof and bottom, but once the four "sides"are together, should be a snap. Good project too, birds are great builders as well! Chief


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Strap clamp would probably work as well.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

What kind of joint? Simple Butt Joint? Rabbet?? A Platform made from 2x material with Dado's cut at the appropriate dimensions would allow you to insert the walls for nailing and removal.


----------



## thetexaswoodworks.com (May 30, 2012)

Before lots of tools-hang one side off a 2x6 or appropriate size board-nail one corner. Repeat. Not the best but it will work.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 13, 2013)

I use quick release clamps when I am put something like this together.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a jig. Nothing more than 2 pieces of 1x6, about 8" long. Diagonal brace on the inside and built very carefully to get the two sides perpendicular/90 degrees. The work to be joined gets clamped to the outside. Put sides A & B together first. Then sides C & D. Joining them and the whole thing is square.


----------

